# Planet X "Rock Machine" ebikes



## slowridr (28 Aug 2020)

Has anyone any experience of these bikes? Looks like they've imported a batch to test the market and on the face of it they're amazing value, although the components are a bit unusual, "SportDrive" motors from somewhere and a basic coil fork. I found a little review on a Czech website but nothing else useful.

Here's the maker's website: https://rockmachine.us/en/2019/flash/crossride-e350/matte-black-silver-brick-red - spec seems fine for a light-usage ready-built bike?

At the risk of being a bit Top Gear: for £930 delivered, how bad can one be?


----------



## Pale Rider (29 Aug 2020)

About the going rate for a basic hub drive bike.

It has a Dapu motor, which I've heard of and should be OK.

Not clear from the Planet X site which size battery you get, which would have an impact on value.

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FBELRMCRE35018/rock-machine-crossride-e350-touring-e-bike


----------



## Spartak (31 Aug 2020)

I've just been looking at one of these.... 

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FBELR...ide-e375-touring-e-bike--(incl-battery-500wh)

Extra 30% off today - brings it down to £1120 !!!


----------



## slowridr (31 Aug 2020)

Just ordered the “women’s” version of the e375 with the rack/lock/mudguards/lights in dark pink and dropped top tube. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Pale Rider (1 Sep 2020)

slowridr said:


> Just ordered the “women’s” version of the e375 with the rack/lock/mudguards/lights in dark pink and dropped top tube. Fingers crossed.



Well done for putting your money where your mouth is.

You've taken a bit of a punt, but if the rest of the bike is equivalent spec to the Dapu motor you shouldn't have any worries.

The bike doesn't have a very low first gear - 42/32 - which might be a struggle for some in hilly Bristol.

No problem if you are fairly light and/or have some fitness.


----------



## slowridr (3 Sep 2020)

Well it’s arrived, I’ve put it together and first impressions are pretty good.

The colour is less pink than I was expecting: instead of fuchsia it’s a sort of deep raspberry matt finish. Welds on the frame are very tidy, the matching mudguards and wired-in lights are very clean, the WTB Riddler tyres look enormous next to the tyres on my other bikes. Even came with pedals and a nice bell, which I wasn’t expecting. Looking forward to trying it out tomorrow.


----------



## Pale Rider (3 Sep 2020)

slowridr said:


> Well it’s arrived, I’ve put it together and first impressions are pretty good.
> 
> The colour is less pink than I was expecting: instead of fuchsia it’s a sort of deep raspberry matt finish. Welds on the frame are very tidy, the matching mudguards and wired-in lights are very clean, the WTB Riddler tyres look enormous next to the tyres on my other bikes. Even came with pedals and a nice bell, which I wasn’t expecting. Looking forward to trying it out tomorrow.



Sounds promising.

Probably worth 'cycling' the battery a couple of times in the first week or two - run it down from fully charged until the software cuts out the motor.

You may already know, but don't leave the battery fully charged for any longer than you have to.

When you are up and running, it's best to start every ride with a fully charged battery, unless you are literally only going to do a handful of miles.

I am sure we would all like to see a few pics.


----------



## slowridr (3 Sep 2020)

Good tips on the battery, thanks.

First run out was as hilarious as I expected. The motor makes only a quiet whoosh, there are a few rattles which I think is the frame lock; I’m used to my road bike running silently so might see if I can stick a felt pad into it. Need to get used to the wide MTB style bars too.

I might need to tighten the headset and wind a bit more cable tension on the derailleur, but that’s normal for a new bike. Overall, very happy.

Couple of photos attached.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Sep 2020)

slowridr said:


> Good tips on the battery, thanks.
> 
> First run out was as hilarious as I expected. The motor makes only a quiet whoosh, there are a few rattles which I think is the frame lock; I’m used to my road bike running silently so might see if I can stick a felt pad into it. Need to get used to the wide MTB style bars too.
> 
> ...



Looks nicely made.

The extra stuff on ebikes means they can be rattly compared to a well-fettled road bike.

I would chop two or three inches of both ends of those bars.

You don't need the extra MTB leverage for road and gravel path use.


----------



## Spartak (4 Sep 2020)

slowridr said:


> Good tips on the battery, thanks.
> 
> First run out was as hilarious as I expected. The motor makes only a quiet whoosh, there are a few rattles which I think is the frame lock; I’m used to my road bike running silently so might see if I can stick a felt pad into it. Need to get used to the wide MTB style bars too.
> 
> ...



Looks very nice, thanks for suppling pics. 
I was so tempted with the 375 version but my cautious side stopped me from hitting the 'buy now' key when they had 30% off... 🙄

EDIT : Rear light looks really cool built into mudguards... 👍


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Sep 2020)

I thought there was something odd looking about the pics, but couldn't pin it down.

Got it now - no front mudguard.


----------



## slowridr (4 Sep 2020)

Pale Rider said:


> Got it now - no front mudguard.


It was supplied with one, I just haven't fitted it yet


----------



## tribanjules (4 Sep 2020)

slowridr said:


> Good tips on the battery, thanks.
> 
> First run out was as hilarious as I expected. The motor makes only a quiet whoosh, there are a few rattles which I think is the frame lock; I’m used to my road bike running silently so might see if I can stick a felt pad into it. Need to get used to the wide MTB style bars too.
> 
> ...


Looks great 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Sep 2020)

slowridr said:


> It was supplied with one, I just haven't fitted it yet



The wide down tube would act like an MTB flinger, which would give you some protection.

That, and a short guard under the headset would be almost as good as a mudguard, particularly if the supplied one is shallow, as many are.

Why would you?

Mudguards, especially front ones, can be a faff to fit well and often play up in use.

You have a nice, rigid, carrier mudguard on the back.

https://muckynutz.com/face_fender


----------



## slowridr (4 Sep 2020)

The front guard it came with is also rigid, and there's plenty of toe clearance, but as it's not going to spend much time anywhere too muddy/wet I'm thinking I'll just stick some helitape on the down tube (it's just over 60mm wide, 75mm surface width) to protect from stone chips and that'll do fine.


----------



## Pale Rider (4 Sep 2020)

Lots of trekking ebikes, including mine, come with ludicrously wide MTB handlebars. 

If you - or anyone else - want to chop them, I can recommend this pipe cutter from Screwfix.

Only £2.99, it did a neat job on mine.

Works in situ, so there's no need to remove the bars.

https://www.screwfix.com/p/3-28mm-m...V2uR3Ch2skQXGEAQYASABEgI3hvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## slowridr (22 Sep 2020)

So... a few rides done, a little acclimatisation... and I absolutely love this thing.

Some little niggles: a rattle was traced to the pre-fitted bolts and washers for the front mudguard, solved by removing them; the saddle isn’t quite the right shape for me, but the wife likes it so it’ll stay; and on a big ride last week (Bristol-Devizes-Bristol, 125km) I managed to get two punctures on the same ride for the first time in my cycling career. Inner tubes have been upgraded, better tyres might follow. Disconnecting the power cable to remove the rear wheel was easy enough although I was surprised to find I’d need a couple of new cable ties each time.

Incidentally that long ride used only 28% of the battery (down to 72%) on the first half using the power carefully, and leaving it on all the way home (but still only eco mode) used only 40%. So on a pretty flat ride, especially on the road, its range would be nearly 200km... crazy.

Last note: the ‘bare’ model - no rack, guards, lights or lock but with a cheap suspension fork and still the 500Wh battery - is now just £829 which feels like such ridiculous value I’m tempted to buy another one.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Sep 2020)

Please keep us updated about this bike. Have my eye on one as a daily commuter for my partner.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2020)

slowridr said:


> Disconnecting the power cable to remove the rear wheel was easy enough although I was surprised to find I’d need a couple of new cable ties each time.


Buy the *reusable type*!


----------



## slowridr (24 Sep 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Buy the *reusable type*!


I'm not planning on getting that many punctures.


----------



## Gwylan (6 Apr 2022)

In case anyone looks.

Got one of these - a gift, not solicited, for Christmas.
Not my first choice, but my wife was sure I would like it.

Anyway, had the noisy front issue - indifferent fixing of the mudguard. Resolved with some closed cell foam and lock washers. The mudguards are heavy and if I had to pedal that much weight around on my own then it would be gone.

The tyres were total rubbish. Endless punctures, had a big fight with GoOutdoors and they offered to replace them at cost! Walked away and got a set of Schwalbe - have not looked back. Or stopped for a puncture either.

It's very heavy and the weight of the motor in the rear wheel makes the centre of gravity a bit weird. Still miss my Peugeot tourer - until I come to a hill.

After the brush with GO over the tyres I kept a log of km & battery charging. After 18 months and 2500km the battery is good for 70+ km - can be dragged out to 90 if I work a bit harder. But the electronics struggle during the last 25% of capacity.


----------



## slowridr (14 Oct 2022)

Two years in and mine has done around 2000km, now mostly being treated as my 'gravel bike' in the New Forest for on/off road exploring. Still on the original tyres - they're pretty terrible (low grip) but do the job - and easily getting up to 100km range. 

Would like to upgrade to a drop bar e-gravel bike but while everything is so expensive I'll keep on whizzing around on this!


----------



## Gwylan (15 Oct 2022)

Follow up.

Some scroat in Oxford is using mine to deliver take away or similar.
Got nicked, from under my nose almost.

Now realise that except for the tyres is was a better bike than I realised


----------

